# Gute Gamer Festplatte



## Yanzco (26. April 2010)

Welch Festplatte ist besser fürs Spielen

*3.5" WD 1000GB Caviar Green  WD10EARS 7200U/m 64MB*

*3.5"  WD Black 750GB WD7501AALS 7200U/m 32MB

**3.5"  Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB HD103SJ 7200U/m*

 *3.5" Seagate LP 1000GB  ST31000520AS 5900U/m 32MB*
 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 
 Festplatte | 1 TB | intern | 8.9 cm ( 3.5" ) | SATA-300 | 7200 rpm |  Puffer: 32 MB

Oder ne andere Preis sollte aber gleich bleiben
MFG Yanzco


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2010)

Ich persönlich kann dir die F3 Serie von Samsung empfehlen, sie hat die besten Eigenschaften der F1 und F2 Serie und dadurch einer der besten Platten auf dem Markt. Aber jetzt von der Geschwindigkeit gibt es heutzutage keine sooooo großen geschwindigkeits unterschiede mehr,( Im gleichen Preis Segment), deswegen würd ich eher auf die Kapazität achten.


----------



## resu223 (26. April 2010)

Nimm die WD Black die ist extrem schnell und hat utopisch gute Schreib und Leseraten.
Ich hab die Version mit 640 GB und bin sehr zufrieden!
Und vor allem kriegst du 5 Jahre Garantie!!!

Grüße resu223


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

Segate lp nicht und die wd green auch nicht. 
Der Rest ist gut und wohl mit >100mb/s average transfer einzuordnen. Da musst du nach Preis/Kapazität entscheiden. M)


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

Ich hab ne WD Blue und Black, je 640GB, und ganz ehrlich: ich MERKE rein gar nix von dem gemessenen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, die black ist einfach nur lauter. 

Ich bezweifle, dass man beim Spielen irgendwas merkt von diesen kleinen Unterschieden zwischen Standard und den etwas schnelleren. Da spielt der Rest des PCs eine um Längen größere Rolle.


----------



## riedochs (26. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab ne WD Blue und Black, je 640GB, und ganz ehrlich: ich MERKE rein gar nix von dem gemessenen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, die black ist einfach nur lauter.
> 
> Ich bezweifle, dass man beim Spielen irgendwas merkt von diesen kleinen Unterschieden zwischen Standard und den etwas schnelleren. Da spielt der Rest des PCs eine um Längen größere Rolle.



Richtig. Es bringt mehr die Festplatte regelmäßig zu defragmentieren.


----------



## resu223 (27. April 2010)

Es hat ja auch keiner behauptet das eine schnelle Festplatte einen guten Prozessor,Arbeitsspeicher oder Grafikkarte ersetzt.
Nur weisst die WD Black sehr gute Schreib- und Leseraten auf und die Zugriffzeiten sind auch schnell und nach den Böcken die Seagate oder Samsung mit seinen Platten in den letzten Monaten geschossen haben, ist WD in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit meilenweit voraus.
Wenn das kein Argument ist , dann weiss ich auch nicht ...


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (27. April 2010)

> Es hat ja auch keiner behauptet das eine schnelle Festplatte einen guten Prozessor,Arbeitsspeicher oder Grafikkarte ersetzt.



hahaha .. erzähl das mal den jüngern einer ssd .. auf dem scheiterhaufen wirst du landen ^^

@starter .. is ne glaubensfrage .. ich sag -> samsung f3  ( hab die 500gb und 2000gb und 1500gb variante und bin mit allen zufrieden -> nur die f1 1000gb war wirklich laut )


----------



## AeroX (27. April 2010)

ICh wuerd die black nehmen.. Habe auch die mit 750gb und man merkt den Unterschied eig erst wenn große datemengen kopiere oder eimfuege. Ich wuerd zur caviar Black tendieren. Bin echt zufrieden mit dem Teil


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2010)

resu223 schrieb:


> Es hat ja auch keiner behauptet das eine schnelle Festplatte einen guten Prozessor,Arbeitsspeicher oder Grafikkarte ersetzt.
> Nur weisst die WD Black sehr gute Schreib- und Leseraten auf und die Zugriffzeiten sind auch schnell und nach den Böcken die Seagate oder Samsung mit seinen Platten in den letzten Monaten geschossen haben, ist WD in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit meilenweit voraus.
> Wenn das kein Argument ist , dann weiss ich auch nicht ...


 
Ja, aber es muss doch keine BLACK sein, eine BLUE tut es genausogut - meine Black brummt seit gestern wieder wie verrückt - ich dachte, das problem sei gegessen, nachdem ich seit ein paar Wochen Gummist zwischen Käfig und Platte angebracht hab - aber jetzt geht es wieder los. das GANZE Gehäuse brummt mit, und das ist alles andere als ein billiges - ich dreh hier echt bald durch, diese beschissene Drecks-Platte - da geht es mir echt am Hintern vorbei, dass/ob die vlt. beim Kopieren 10% schneller ist oder in einem Spiel "sogar" 2% mehr FPS bringt (bei zB 60 FPS hätte ich dann segensreiche 62 FPS - HURRA! )   ICH hab rein gar keinen Unterschied bemerkt, nachdem ich mit Windows und Spielen von der Blue auf die Black umgezogen bin... 

Lieber dauert das ach so häufige Kopieren von mehreren GB an Daten dann in Gottes Namen halt 10 statt nur 9 Minuten, wenn ich dafür nur meine Ruhe hab... 


Wer will, kann mir meine Black gerne abkaufen, ich hab die echt satt. 640GB.


----------



## resu223 (27. April 2010)

Also Herboy mit dem Brummen das kann ich nu wieder gar nicht sagen.
Ich hör sie gar nicht auch wenn sie viel zu tun hat.
Hast du sie ganz normal eingebaut oder entkoppelt?
Das einzige was ich bei mir permanent raushöre is meine Palit 260GTX , da denkt man es läuft eine Hochleistungsturbine  ....wird wohl Zeit für einen neuen Graka-Lüfter....


----------



## Gnome (27. April 2010)

Hab die 1000GB WD Caviar Black. Bis auf die Lautstärke (bisschen höher als bei ähnlichen Platten) sehr gut . Aber in nem Festplattenkühler wird die lautstärke schonma um 30% gemindert.

Gruß,
Gnome.


----------



## Sutta (27. April 2010)

Samsung F3  Ich hab 2x500GB und bin absolut zufrieden. 
Leise, schnell, mehr als audreichend Speicherplatz, was will man mehr? 
Im Grunde ist die Festplatte aber  ziemlich egal mMn, nur bei einer SSD würdest du einen Unterschied bemerken.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2010)

resu223 schrieb:


> Also Herboy mit dem Brummen das kann ich nu wieder gar nicht sagen.
> Ich hör sie gar nicht auch wenn sie viel zu tun hat.
> Hast du sie ganz normal eingebaut oder entkoppelt?


 
Die ist mit Schienen verbunden und wird dann in den HDD-Käfig geschoben, ich hab "seitlich" so Gummis drangemacht, siehe Bild im Anhang. Oben ist die Sicht "von oben", unten "von der Seite", das Grüne sind die Schrauben der Schiene, das rote halt der Gummi. 

Also nicht entkoppelt, aber "gedämpft". Ohne die Gummis wäre es echt unerträglich, jetzt isses manchmal heftig, manchmal hört man nix.

Die brummt nicht selber, aber vibriert sehr stark und versetzt das gesamte Gehäuse halt in Schwingung, war auch bei meinem alten Gehäuse schon so...  und ne teurere Platte kaufen UND auch noch Geld dazuzahlen für Entkoppler oder sogar Extra-Gehäuse, damit deren Lautstärke erträglicher wird? Nee, seh ich ein für den winzigen geschwindigkeitsgewinn.


Vlt. hab ich auch nur Pech und eine besonders laute erwischt - den ZUGRIFF find ich nämlich nicht laut.


----------



## resu223 (28. April 2010)

Vielleicht isses auch manchmal die Tatsache , dass man viel Aufwand betreibt um sie ruhig zu stellen.
Meine ist ganz normal im 3,5" Einschub seitlich eingeschraubt und die istwirklich flüsterleise!!!!
Manchmal liegt das Problem auch beim Gehäuse oder wie gesagt den Aufbauten um sie leiser zu machen.
Ich hab auch schon erlebt das ein Lüfter ne Unwucht hatte oder ein Lüfterflügel abgebrochen war und die Vibrationen verursacht hat.
Obwohl man auch sagen muss das Laustärke subjektiv ist und der eine noch lächelt wos dem andren in den Wahnsinn treibt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2010)

Ich hatte ein änliches Problem mit meiner ehmaligen WD Platte, die hat mein ganzes Gehäuse in Vibriationen versetzt, war richtig schlimm. Da hab ich Gummis unter mein Gehäuse gemacht, seit dem war fast nichts mehr zu hören Herbboy@ versuch das mal, das hilft echt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2010)

Ich versuch es mal mit gummis unter dem Tower. 

Das ist echt wie verhext: Vor 5min brummte es wie blöde, jetzt grad ist es flüsterleise, ao wie es auch ein paar Wochen lang war, seit ich gummis wie auf dem Bild beschrieben an die Schienen machte...

Klar, da "schaukeln" sich bestimmt einige Dinge gegenseitig hoch - aber es ist nunmal definitiv so: WD Black vom Strom - und prompt ist Ruhe. Bei allen anderen beweglichen Dingen bleibt das Brummen, wenn ich die kurz anhalte. Und es war in 2 versch. Gehäusen so.


----------

